# Does HCG drop before or after miscarriage?



## surreysharon

Can you please help me from your own experiences. Does HCG drop before or after miscarriage or could it just be either depending on how many weeks you are?

2 weeks ago today i had a blood test and my HCG was just 66 (i only tested PG a few days before, had no idea and bled on 9 September) 2 days later a repeat beta HCG test said it was now just 23


Would you think i had miscarried before (on my bleed 9th September) or was it was dropping before the bleed? ( i began spotting 3 days ago which has now become a red bleed with clotting)

Bizarrly i ovulated 10 days ago (EWCM, +OPK and temp BBT)

Have a look at my chart - love opinions

x


----------



## surreysharon

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/264748

A chart may help :)


----------



## BrookieG

im not certain hun but i think the levels drop before and then after...my friend had her levels tested to see if she was miscarrying so they went by the drop in her hcg levels,then obviously after you've miscarried they drop again...sorry for your loss sweetie xx


----------



## sophster

They drop before usually and then drop dramatically after; but sometimes in a missed m/c they don't drop all that much before everything comes out...and even then the hormones can still linger quite a bit.


----------



## ladypotter

My numbers were just fine the whole time and then even 4wks after my D&C I still had an HCG of 8!!! ugh!! I think it is just different depending on the situation and the person.


----------



## cocochannel

The hormones should double every 24hrs that you are pregnant if they drop it usually means mc going to/is happening. If they go up but dont double it usually indicates eptopic. The levels usually drop dramatically after mc but it is true that if mc missed they stay up for longer. It does not matter what sort of mc the levels can sometimes remain at a low level for some time. I hope that answers questions. Thinking about youxx


----------

